# Bachelor Program list



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

Back in the day JEMS had a list of the different schools around the country that offered Bachelor/Master programs in EMS related fields. 

Well they redesigned their website and now all they have is the complete list of accredited EMT/Paramedic programs.

Does anyone have this list saved or know were I can find it again?

And Yes I googled it myself.

I know of 
UPITT
George Washington
Western Carolina
University of South AL


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

University of New Mexico School of Medicine has a BS program in EMS with a choice of several different tracks (clinical, management, or I believe there's one other)


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 25, 2011)

UT Health Science Center of San Antonio.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> University of New Mexico School of Medicine has a BS program in EMS with a choice of several different tracks (clinical, management, or I believe there's one other)



Oh wow, this program looks promising as hell. My faith in EMS Education has been restored. I wonder if they would let me transfer credits from my Paramedic AAS and Nursing school to complete a BS of EMS with an emphasis in EMS Research online


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Oh wow, this program looks promising as hell. My faith in EMS Education has been restored. I wonder if they would let me transfer credits from my Paramedic AAS and Nursing school to complete a BS of EMS with an emphasis in EMS Research online



Research! That's the other concentration  It's the reason I want to get my LP here in TX and then transfer there to finish on the critical care track


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Research! That's the other concentration  It's the reason I want to get my LP here in TX and then transfer there to finish on the critical care track



I have a manuscript I am currently working on for submission to the Journal of Prehospital Emergency Care that I would really prefer to submit as a  BS, Paramedic as opposed to AAS. Just as I wouldn't want to submit a paper on the bio-chemical interactions of "N-methyl-D-aspartate" to a journal as anything other than my bachelors of chem,


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

I know three are 13th programs across the nation. I'm doing a project trying to rank them based on their over all ranking as a uni and then by the different programs themselves. I wool have to look into the new mexico one, the only other one I know of that is really strong in research its UPitt


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

goodgrief said:


> I know three are 13th programs across the nation. I'm doing a project trying to rank them based on their over all ranking as a uni and then by the different programs themselves. I wool have to look into the new mexico one, the only other one I know of that is really strong in research its UPitt



Here is the reason I am liking the UNM Program, the curriculum contains PROPER anatomy & physiology, microbiology, and chemistry as well as includes composition and other general education requirements as well as some pretty specialized EMS Courses. 

Here is the curriculum for those who dont want to click. 

Student Advising Sheet: Bachelor of Science Degree in EMS
Catalog 2010-2011

Student Name___________________________________          Date of Admission to Program____________________


Section I: General Education Requirements
Course	Credits	Semester Planned	Semester Completed	Grade
Math 121 or Math 150 or Math 180*	3			
Engl 101 Composition I*	3			
Engl 102 Composition II*	3			
Engl 220 Expository Writing or 290 Intro to Professional Writing	3			
Psych 105 General Psychology	3			
Biol 123 & 124L Biology for Health Related Sciences or Biol 201 Molecular & Cell Biology	4			
Chem 121 & 123L or Chem 122 & 124L	4			
Biol 237 Human A&P I*	3			
Biol 247L A&P Lab I*	1			
Biol 238 Human A&P II*	3			
Biol 248L A&P Lab II*	1			
Stat 145 or equivalent	3			
CJ 130 Public Speaking	3			
Anth 101 or Soc 101:	3			
Fine Arts Course:	3			
Phil 101 Intro to Philosophical Problems	3			
Phil 245 Professional Ethics	3			
Foreign Language Course:	3			
Total	49			
*Required prior to paramedic courses


Section II: Pre-Paramedic Required EMS Courses
Course	Credits	Semester Planned	Semester Completed	Grade
EMS 113 EMT-Basic*	8			
EMS 142 EMT-Basic Lab*	2			
EMS 120 Intro to EMS Systems	3			
Total	13			
* Students who are already EMT-Basics upon admission may substitute 10 hours of approved electives, including EMS 180, EMS 143, and EMS 151.


Section III: Paramedic Core Courses
Paramedic program begins in the fall semesters and go for one year. During the sequence of paramedic courses, summer session attendance is required.
Course	Credits	Semester Planned	Semester Completed	Grade
EMS 209 Intro to Prehospital ALS	3			
EMS 210 Prehospital Pharmacology	3			
EMS 211 Pt. Assessment & Airway	2			
EMS 212 Cardiac & Resp. Emerg.	3			
EMS 241 Paramedic Lab I	2			
EMS 251 Paramedic Clinical I	3			
EMS 220 Medical Emergencies	3			
EMS 221 EMS Operations	3			
EMS 230 Special Pt. Populations	3			
EMS 231 Trauma Emergencies	3			
EMS 242 Paramedic Lab II	2			
EMS 252 Paramedic Clinical II	2			
EMS 243 Paramedic Lab III	2			
EMS 253 Paramedic Clinical III	2			
EMS 254 Paramedic Field Internship	4			
Total	40			
Section IV: Additional Required EMS Courses
Course	Credits	Semester Planned	Semester Completed	Grade
EMS 470 EMS Research & Analysis	3			
Total	3			


Section V: Fourth Year
Students must complete 27 credit hours, with a grade of C or better, choosing from the courses below.  Not all courses are offered every semester.
Course	Credits	Semester Planned	Semester Completed	Grade
EMS 398 Topics	1-3			
EMS 399 EMS Problems	3			
EMS 400 Advanced Assessment	3			
EMS 401 AICP	3			
EMS 402 PNICP	3			
EMS 403 Mountain Medicine	3			
EMS 407 Aeromedical EMS	3			
EMS 410 EMS Administration	3			
EMS 421 EMS Education Internship	3			
EMS 441 EMS Education	3			
EMS 471 EMS Research and Publication	3			
EMS 472 EMS Research Independent Study	1-3			
EMS 473 EMS Journal Club	1			
EMS 498 EMS Topics	1-3			
EMS 499 EMS Problems	3			
BIOL 201 Molecular and Cell Biology	4			
BIOL 201 Genetics	4			
BIOL 203 Ecology and Evolution	4			
BIOL 204 Plant & Animal Form and Function	4			
BIOL 239L Microbiology for Health Sciences	4			
BIOL 351& 352L Microbiology w/Lab	4			
BIOL 456 Immunology	3			
BIOC 423 Biochemistry	4			
CHEM 122 & 124L	4			
CHEM 301 Organic Chemistry I & 303L	4			
CHEM 302 Organic Chemistry II & 304L	4			
HED 471 Introduction to Community Health	3			
HED 482 Introduction to Health Education & Multicultural Heath Beliefs	3			
HIST 417 History of Modern Medicine	3			
MATH 180 Calculus	3			
MATH 181 Calculus II	3			
MATH 123 Trigonometry 	3			
PHYC 151 General Physics I	3			
PHYC 152 General Physics II	3			


------------
I feel that if degree programs like this in EMS were the MINIMUM requirement for EMT-P that we would truly have made a HUGE, HUGE step at being accepted as a profession and would more than likely be awarded with more autonomy.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 25, 2011)

I concur that this would definitely further the profession.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2011)

I've already been told once I get the minimum credits for acceptance I'm in, so I know where I'm going


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

UPitt offers a similar program but theirs is called a Bachelors in Emergency Medicine.

Their Senior year looks like this
Senior Year Fall Term, 12 credits
   EM 1152/72 Issues in Health Care  2 Credits 
 EM 1153/73 Issues in Healthcare Education  2 Credits 
 EM 1154/74 Research Methods  2 Credits 
 EM 1155/75 Legal Issues in EMS  2 Credits 
 EM 1158/83 Finance and Accounting  2 Credits 
 EM 1180/79 EMS Management  2 Credits 

Senior Year Spring Term, 12 credits
   EM 1160/81 Issues in EMS  3 Credits 
 EM 1166/76 Internship  1 Credit 
 EM 1168/78 EMS Leadership  3 Credits 
 EM 1169/82 Critical Care Transport              4 Credits 
 EM 1177 Senior Seminar2  1 Credit


My point is how do you know which is the better program or school? I mean yea Georgia Washington in D.C offers a EMS degree and while they are ranked higher over all then say UPITT or USA, the program itself doesnt offer any experience in research.

So I opened my big mouth and pointed out there is no where to go to find a ranking or compare the different programs, and now I am the one trying to put it together. LOL

Im excited to see the UNM program. It looks like a really good program.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

goodgrief said:


> My point is how do you know which is the better program or school? I mean yea Georgia Washington in D.C offers a EMS degree and while they are ranked higher over all then say UPITT or USA, the program itself doesnt offer any experience in research.
> 
> So I opened my big mouth and pointed out there is no where to go to find a ranking or compare the different programs, and now I am the one trying to put it together. LOL
> 
> Im excited to see the UNM program. It looks like a really good program.



That's just it. Having instructed Anatomy & Physiology I and II, I have had a wide variety of students from all different schools in the area who have came to repeat A & P either because of the 5 year currency, because they didnt do so well the first time and want a better grade, or simply because they want a University-led A & P program (Yes, it does make a difference). There are students who can tell me that something consists of pseudo-stratified ciliated columnar epithelium, but cannot tell me what that means.. then there are those who can tell me intricate details about this tissue type. 

What it all boils down to is how well the instructor of the program was. My basis for assuming that the UNM program is a good one is not only based on the fact that the curriculum EXCEEDS by far most paramedic programs in the US in the areas of Biology, Psychology, Composition, Chemistry , etc... but rather that the individuals who teach biology, psychology, composition, and chemistry must have a masters degree in their field or higher.. so the student is actually getting a true academic education and ends up well-versed in these areas resulting in a very well-rounded medic. In most paramedic programs, the individuals teaching the anatomy sections are only paramedics who themselves have never had anything more than an overview of the topic in the paramedic program they attended.. thus resulting in them teaching that overview to you rather than teaching the nitty gritty. 

The day I walk into a medic class to hear an instructor teaching about endochondral ossification, saltatory conduction, apoptic signalling, or G protein mediated protein phosphorylation, I will be stunned.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

Im looking to rank these programs for those who already have their paramedic and an associates--hopefully the associates is in paramedic technology etc etc 

Im not looking at the paramedic programs they offer at all. My goal is to have a clear list of what bach's in EMS or Emergency Medicine, or any related EMS field are offered and who has the best programs. 

I agree with you their is a difference between the Biology A&P that you receive at the university level vs what is received at a community college level. I dont like that you can choose to either take the A&P allied health class vs the Biology A&P college course level as a preq for most paramedic programs.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> The day I walk into a medic class to hear an instructor teaching about endochondral ossification, saltatory conduction, apoptic signalling, or G protein mediated protein phosphorylation, I will be stunned.



Just to let you know at my paramedic program, all of our teachers have at least a Masters. 

And I plan on including a score for based on the degrees held by the full time staff in the programs.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jan 25, 2011)

Loma Linda University here in California has one. I'm actually a student in this program as well.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

goodgrief said:


> Just to let you know at my paramedic program, all of our teachers have at least a Masters.
> 
> And I plan on including a score for based on the degrees held by the full time staff in the programs.



Do the individuals teaching Anatomy & Physiology have their masters in biology? Masters of education is irrelevant without the proper education in the class you are actually teaching. I can understand a BS Bio and an Med, however.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

CA - California  
Foothill College - Palo Alto, CA 


KY - Kentucky  
Eastern Kentucky University - 


MD - Maryland  
University of Maryland Baltimore County - 

NC - North Carolina  
Western Carolina University - Cullowhee, NC 

NE - Nebraska  
Creighton University - Omaha, NE  


NM - New Mexico  
University of New Mexico School of Medicine -  

UT - Utah  
University of Utah - Salt Lake City, UT  

VA - Virginia  
Virginia Commonwealth University School of Medicine -  

WA - Washington  
Central Washington University - Ellensburg, WA


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 25, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Do the individuals teaching Anatomy & Physiology have their masters in biology? Masters of education is irrelevant without the proper education in the class you are actually teaching. I can understand a BS Bio and an Med, however.



She has a masters in Bio and public Health


----------



## medicRob (Jan 25, 2011)

goodgrief said:


> She has a masters in Bio and public Health



Sounds like you guys are getting a good education then.


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wrong it She has a bach in public health and a masters in Bio


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 26, 2011)

Somebody already mentioned UMBC (University of Maryland - Baltimore County); here is a link to their program's webpage:

http://ehs.umbc.edu/

(Click the "Undergraduate" link in the yellow band for more information.)


----------



## Bosco836 (Jan 26, 2011)

Although not an American school, I feel that it is worth mentioning: University of Toronto 

http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~regist...html#SPECIALIST_JOINT_PROGRAM_IN_PARAMEDICINE


----------



## Bieber (Jan 26, 2011)

Are any of these Bachelor programs available completely online?


----------



## MediMike (Jan 26, 2011)

The 2nd year of Central Washington University's program is available in a complete online format, they are kicking it off this year.


----------



## Bieber (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, MediMike.  I emailed the director of CWU's BS in Paramedicine to request some more information.  It doesn't look like they accept Associate's from Kansas (which is required to skip the first year and be eligible to only have to complete the second year online) but I inquired about exceptions.


----------



## MediMike (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr. Monosky is a fair guy, hope he can work something out for you.  As a past graduate of their program I'm going to be pursuing the 2nd year classes as well.  The more ya know the better ya are. Plus I've noticed a lot of these fellas on here have lots 'o them fancy letters after their names...sho' would be nice to have tha same


----------



## goodgrief (Jan 28, 2011)

Western Carolina and UPITT also offer complete online degrees


----------

